# Anfänger-Fragen



## Erpel (1. September 2003)

Meine Geschichte:Ich habe einige Jahre Microsoft hinter mir, und bin jetzt einfach neugierig auf das sagen umwobene Linux. Durch zufall hab ich irgendwo im Forum von Knoppix(geniale idee) gelesen, und nach einer Weile auf der Knoppix HP hab ich mir dann gesagt: Das Probierste aus. Es hat mir gefallen.
Was ich habe:
Einen gut laufenden PC mit windows 2000.
P4 2,0 gHz
768mb ddr Ram pc2100
Für Linux freigeräumt eine 20Gb Partition auf der Secondary Slave Platte.(Fat32 da ich den Dateiaustausch mit Win ermöglichen will)
Was ich Möchte: Linux kennen und Verstehen lernen und irgendwann z.B. auch für E-Mail und surfen verwenden. Ach ja, und ich möchte kein Geld ausgeben. Ich habe gehört, man soll nicht nur den Kernel, sondern auch komplette Pakete die sogenannten Distributionen Legal und kostenlos im Internet bekommen.
Fragen die ich noch habe: Es dürfte doch eigentlcih kein Problem dabei auftreten Linux neben 2000 zu installieren oder?
Auf vielen webseiten steht, man bräuchte eine so genannte SWAP-Partition, ich habe aber keine mehr frei, geht es auch ohne?
Ich vermute mal ohne distribution kann man das als Anfänger total vergessen oder? Anfangs fand ich den Gedanken reizvoll, alles Stück für Stück nach und nach zusammenzubauen, so wie das vor den Distributionen war. Aber ich denke das kann ich vergessen oder? Vor allem, weil ich für sowas keine Anleitung gefunden habe.

Für Hilfe zu diesen Themen wäre ich sehr Dankbar, da ich in der bisher gewälzten Literatur nicht fündig wurde.


----------



## Sinac (1. September 2003)

Also 1.
Herzlichen Glückwunsch, richtige Endscheidung!

2. 20 GB reicht wohl, und die Kiste ist bestimmt schnell genug!

3. Kenn mich jetzt mit Knoppix nicht aus, aber zum Anfagen solltest du SuSE oder RedHat nehmen, weiß nicht wies mit RedHat ist, aber fr mich war SuSE echt perfekt  zum Anfang!

4. Ja, du kannst dir komplette Distr. legal runterladen.
Bei SuSE wird das aber schwierig, sehr groß! ich laub 8 CDs oda so... Brenns dir bei nem Freund oder kaufs bei EBay -  ca. 50-80? glaub ich!

5. Mit Windows 2000 aufm PC is kein Ding, musste nen Bootmanager installieren.

6. Du musst deine  20 GB FAT32 eh nochmal plätten, weil Linux -> ext3, bei der gelegenheit kannste gleich new SWAP anlegen, du hast genug, also nimm gfleich 500-1000 MB, das ist nämlich dein Auslagerungsbereich!

7. Das mit der eigenen Dist. vergiss erstmal, sei froh wenn du nach ein paar Monaten SuSE dann mal anfangen kanst Debian zu installieren und das dann einigermaßen so läuft wie SuSE, dadurch wirst du nochmal sehr viel mehr über Linux lernen als mit SuSE schon, dann da baust du ne menge selber!

8. Viel Spaß und wenn du fragen hast, such, google und frag uns!


----------



## Erpel (1. September 2003)

Ok, vielen Dank erstmal, das hilft mir schon einige Meter weiter.
Muss ich noch nen Externen Boot-Manager draufmachen, oder reicht der von 2000 oder der der vielleicht bei SuSe dabei ist.
Was ich mit der Partition machen muss ist mir allerdings immer noch nicht genau klar.
"ext3"vermute ich mal ist das Linux stamm Dateisystem also ist es nicht wie gehofft möglich Linux auf Fat32 zu installieren, und muss ich mit der Swap Partiton was besonderes machen?
Am besten wäre eine Schritt für Schritt Anleitung, oder ne Programm empfehlung (Freeware am besten oder wollt ihr mich in die Illegalität treiben? ) 

Ich habe grade mal bei suse.de nach den dateien gesucht. Ich habe Ferein, und werde mir die Zeite nehmen SuSe runterzuladen. Wie Funktoniert das eigentlich? Ich hatte ursprünglich gehofft da CD-Images für die Setup CD'S zu finden.


----------



## JohannesR (2. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sinac _
> *5. Mit Windows 2000 aufm PC is kein Ding, musste nen Bootmanager installieren.*



Das sollte man schon, ohne Bootstrap loader wirst du keinen Spaß an deinem OS finden.  Ich empfehle Grub...

CD-Images für die aktuellen SuSE-Versionen wirst du legal nicht bekommen, die kosten Geld. Du darfst dir aber legal  die CD's von anderen Menschen ausleihen und benutzen. Ansonsten schau mal auf linuxiso.org nach, da findest du ne menge ISOs von aktuellen Distributionen. Ausserdem würde ich von SuSE abraten, ist IMHO zu überladen und nicht sehr hilfreich, wenn man Linux "lernen" will, weil man überall irgendwelches Assistenten hat und nichts selber "entdecken" darf/kann. Bleib bei Knoppix, damit hast du ein einfaches, stabiles "Anfängerlinux", welches du sogar auf HD installieren kannst.


----------



## Sinac (2. September 2003)

Also soweit ich mich erinnere hats LILO auch getan...


> CD-Images für die aktuellen SuSE-Versionen wirst du legal nicht bekommen, die kosten Geld. Du darfst dir aber legal  die CD's von anderen Menschen ausleihen und benutzen


Aber brennen darf man sie doch auch, und Images ausm Netz ziehen (MLDonkey oder so) oder liege ich da falsch? - will ja nix falsches erzählen...


----------



## Erpel (2. September 2003)

Wie funkionert den das mit den Dateien, die legal bei Suse.de findet.
Nochmal zu der Partitionierung, hat da jemand ne Empfehlung? Ich kenn nur FDisk und das wird wohl kaum ein Linux Dateisystem unterstützen


----------



## Spacemonkey (2. September 2003)

Ich würde es per Emule runterladen, geht meiner Meinung nach wesentlich schneller als die Suse FTP -Server, die so richtig langsam sind.


----------



## JohannesR (2. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sinac _
> *Also soweit ich mich erinnere hats LILO auch getan...
> 
> Aber brennen darf man sie doch auch, und Images ausm Netz ziehen (MLDonkey oder so) oder liege ich da falsch? - will ja nix falsches erzählen... *



LiLo tut`s auch, aber ich bin nunmal Grub-Fan.  Ob man sich die Images ziehen darf - keine Ahnung, ich rate ja eh von SuSE ab. Die Partitionierung kannst du mir cfdisk machen, das ist bei jeder Distribution dabei.


----------



## Naj-Zero (2. September 2003)

Also, man hat bei Suse erstmal 2 Möglichkeiten:

- INstallation über FTP
Dazu einfach entweder die Startdisketten oder das CD-Image aus dem Ordner 'boot' herunterladen und auf Disketten schreiben, bzw. auf CD brennen. Später bei der Installation als Installationsquelle FTP auswählen und den passenden Server und Pfad eingeben.

- Den ganzen FTP-Baum herunterladen 
Nachteil: Dauert lange, da auch unnötige Dateien heruntergeladen werden.
Nach dem Download wie oben Start-CD bzw. -Disketten vorbereiten und bei der Installation entsprechend auswählen.

PS: Partitionieren kann man ganz bequem während der Installation.
PPS: Ich würde zu LiLo raten


----------



## Christian Fein (2. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Naj-Zero _
> *PPS: Ich würde zu LiLo raten  *



Grub, neuer einfacher mächtiger als lilo.


Aber ob jetzt lilo oder grub, ist egal, Hauptsache ist mann nimmt
emacs als $EDITOR und nicht vim  *mögeDieSchlammschlachtBeginnen*


----------



## Erpel (2. September 2003)

Zu der FTP-Installation hab ich noch ne Frage, unterstüzt das T-DSL? Wäre ja Fatal, wenn ich  dann nicht auf die Daten zugreifen könnte. 
Den Boot-Manager, muss ich den vor der Linux Installation oder danach draufmachen?
Mit Google hab ich das hier  zu GRUB gefunden, und da steht es unterstützt ext2. Von ext3 (oben erwähnt) wird nichts gesagt. Heißt das... öhm ja was bedeutet das denn für mich.

NTLDR unterstützt kein Linux oder?

greetz philipp


----------



## hulmel (2. September 2003)

> *NTLDR unterstützt kein Linux oder?*


Schau mal in der sdb bei SuSE vorbei, da steht was darüber drin. http://sdb.suse.de/de/sdb/html/nt.html


----------



## Sway (2. September 2003)

Also mal im ernst, nimm Mandrake für den Anfang. Da hast du FAT32 und NTFS gleich eingebunden (gemountet). Die Einstellungen sind sehr leicht im Kontrollzentrum vorzunehmen (leichter als bei RedHat). Und es ist wirklich gut konfiguriert. RedHat bedarf erheblich mehr um es auf den Selben Standart zu bringen. 

http://www.linuxiso.org oder http://www.mandrake.de


----------



## JohannesR (2. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *Grub, neuer einfacher mächtiger als lilo.
> 
> *


ACK 



> _Original geschrieben von Christian Fein _
> *Aber ob jetzt lilo oder grub, ist egal, Hauptsache ist mann nimmt
> emacs als $EDITOR und nicht vim  *mögeDieSchlammschlachtBeginnen* *


Wer Emacs nutzt, ist selber schuld


----------



## Erpel (2. September 2003)

Mandrake.de ist was anderes, zum Glück gibt es ne weiterverlinkung.
Nach den ersten paar Postings war ich überzuegt, das das ganze leicht zu schaffen wäre. Jetzt steigt mit jeder neuen Antwort auf ne Frage meine Unsicherheit.
Wann muss ich den Bootmanager denn nun draufmachen? kann ich den jetzt einfach unter Windows installieren, oder wie? Ich fürchte das wird viel schwerer als ich dachte. Wie groß ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das ich mir bei der ganzen Aktion mein System zerschieße und nichtmal mehr mein Windows benutzen kann(das wär fatal)
Ich bin im moment so weit:
Ich hab mir das iso-File für die FTP-Insallation gesaugt, und habe mir nen ftp-Server für die Installation ausgesucht. Ach ja und im Moment surfe ich auf mandrake .com, weil ich schon wieder unsicher bin was ich machen soll. 
Was mir auch zu schaffen macht, ist die Tatsache dass die meisten Texte auf den Seiten der Distributoren an Leute wenden die Bereits irgendein Linux haben.
Bitte Leute sagt mir das der Aufwand sich lohnt.
Hilfe.

Was soll ich tun. Wo fang ich an.


Hey, Mandrake sieht gut aus, (die webseite) ich glaub das wäre wirklich besser als SuSe. Für ne Antwort auf die Bootmanagerfrage wäre ich sehr Dankbar


----------



## Sway (2. September 2003)

Ich würde sagen, ignoriere das Thema Bootmanager erstmal hier. Wenn du dich für Mandrake entscheiden solltest, dann ist Lilo als Standart drin. Das reicht ja völlig aus. 



-Ich würde erst die Festplatte Partitionieren, am besten erstmal unter Windows (z.B. Powerqust Partitionsmagic)
Eine Swap (so gross ca. wie den Arbeitsspeicher

-Dann die ext2 oder ext3. Von Linux aus, kannst du auf die Windowsplatten zugreifen (ntfs NUR LESEN, FAT32 lesen und schreiben)

- Linux installieren (z.B. Mandrake 9.1) Das hat ein sehr guten und einfach zu verstehenden Installer.



Hier noch nen Link, habs zwar schon mehrfach gepostet, aber für jemadnen der umsteigen will, is das sicher interessant
http://linuxshop.ru/linuxbegin/win-lin-soft-german/


----------



## Erpel (2. September 2003)

Vieeelen Dank.
Der edit oben fand zum zeitpunkt deines Posts statt, also bitte entschuldigt die Wiederholung der Frage.
Mit den Partitionen werd ich mal sehn, vielleicht bekomm ich noch ein hin, so dass ich auch von Linux schreiben Kann da wo Win liest (FAT32). Danke für die konkretheit deiner Informationen.

Firewallanünder *LOL*


----------



## Sway (2. September 2003)

Ich hab letzten Monat in igendeiner Zeitschrift auf der HeftCD etwas gesehen. Es nannte sich "Allesmounter" oder so. Angeblich kann man damit unter Windows auf das Linuxsystem zugreifen. Ich bin mir nich ganz sicher ob das so stimmt, werd aber beim nächsten Klobesuch nachlesen *g*

Da stapeln sich meine Magazine, also net Wundern *fg*



[edit]
Das hat mir jetzt keine Ruhe gegeben. Also, im "PC MAGAZIN" Ausg. 9/2003, DinA5 Ausgabe, Seite 69 stehts. 

*Ext2FS Anywhere 2.5* Nennt sich das Programm und es ist anscheinend als Vollversion zu haben. Zugriff erhält man also auf HPFS, Ext2FS, Ext3FS, L-Swap, L-Swap2 und ReiserFS. Ich habs selber noch nicht gestestet.


----------



## Erpel (2. September 2003)

Vielen dank für die Mühe, aber wenn ich nich total falsch liege müsste folgendes doch klappen:
Im Moment habe ich 2 Festplatten Primary Master: 80GB SM: 40 GB
Partition 1: Laufwerksbuchstabe ist C da ist Windows 2000 installiert, die ist 16gb groß, und auf der 80gb Platte(NTFS)
Partition 2: ist Laufwerk D: unter Windows, und entspricht dem rest der 80gb Platte und wird für Daten verwendet.(ebenfalls NTFS)
Partiton 3: die Hälfte der 40er im Moment Fat32 (ich dachte ursprüglich da könnt ich einfach Linux installieren.) LEER [G:]
Partiton 4: die 2te Hälfte der 40GB Platte, NTFS Ebenfalls LEER [H:]

Die ersten beiden Partitionen bleiben Abslut unangetastet.
Die Fat32 löse ich unter Dos Mit FDISK auf, und erstelle ne 1GB Fat32 Neu. Der Rest soll in der Linux Installation in ne 1gb SWAP und der Rest ext3 von mir aus für Linux sein. 

Geht das?

Edit: Schadet es was wenn ich bei der Installation Das Server Paket web/ftp installiere, oder kann man sowas brauchen, wenn man mal einige Dateien an Freunde geben will. Wenn ich das dann nicht benutze macht es mir auch keinen Ärger oder?


----------



## Sway (2. September 2003)

Sollte so gehen.

Die Packete hab hatte ich damals installiert. Im großen und ganzen sind die "relativ" sicher. 100%ige Sicherheit wird man vermutlich  nie haben. 

Ich selber nutze proftpd oder wu-ftpd


----------



## Erpel (3. September 2003)

So, ich hätte ja nicht geglaubt, dass ich noch so weit kommen würde aber eine Frage stellt sich mir noch.
In der Downloads-sektion von Mandrake.com gibt es immer 2 Downloads für jede Version.
Ich weiß das ich für meinen P4 die version i586 brauche. Die iso-Version, muss ich runterladen und auf cds Brennen, was sind denn die andrern Versionen?


----------



## Sway (3. September 2003)

PPC bedeutet PowerPC soweit ich weiss. Wenn ich mich nicht ganz Irre ist das der MAC.

IA64 müsste die neuen 64Bit Prozessoren sein.

i486 die guten alten 486iger Prozessoren (hab noch einige z.B. für den Bau eines Routers oder ner Firefall)

SPARC/UltraSPARC und Alpha.-Prozessoren kenne ich persönlich nicht.


----------



## Christian Fein (3. September 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Sway _
> *
> SPARC/UltraSPARC und Alpha.-Prozessoren kenne ich persönlich nicht. *



Sparc sind Sun Micorsystems UNIX Server und Workstation. 
Hatte eine Weile eine Sun Blade mit Sparc Prozessor hier, hat spass gemacht.


----------



## Erpel (3. September 2003)

Sorry, das hab ich schelcht formuliert, ich wollte wissen, was die Version ist die ich brauche?
Und zwar nicht welche Proz.Architektur, sondern iso oder das andere, ich glaubich nehm ISO, damit kann man nix falsch machen oder?


----------

